# Cutting brass tubes



## Big

If this is not the correct place for this post, I apologize in advance. What is the best way and or tool for cutting brass tubes for pens and where would you get it? Also, is there a good supplier for different size brass tubing that you can get to cut for making your own tubes? Thanks.


----------



## Mack C.

Big said:


> If this is not the correct place for this post, I apologize in advance. What is the best way and or tool for cutting brass tubes for pens and where would you get it? Also, is there a good supplier for different size brass tubing that you can get to cut for making your own tubes? Thanks.


I cut mine onmy TS with the carbide blade slightly higher than the dia. Of the tube. Brass is a non-ferrous metal, there is no problem cutting it with a carbide blade. I also use a homemade sled so the tube is supported on each side of the cut.


----------



## ed4copies

Brass cuts easily, I use a bandsaw with a blade with 12 or more teeth per inch.

IF you find you are bending the tube, get a wood dowel that fits in the tube and use it to support the back side of the cut.


----------



## Swagopenturner

I also cut mine on my band saw with a carbide blade.  And I always use a wood dowel inside to help keep the tube as round as possible.  Afterwards I give each end of the tube a swipe with a countersink mounted in a handle.  This gets the tube back into round if it got deformed during the cutting, and it also removes any burrs.


----------



## southernclay

Hey Big,

I use the tightest fitting punch in the tube and use a pipe cutter to cut and countersink to chamfer the edge a bit. Not my original idea. 

I've gotten some long tubes from PSI.


----------



## bchawkins

Hey Big!

I think I've read on here somewhere, make sure the inside (or outside)  diameter of the brass is the same as what's used in pen kits.  Evidently, there are brass tubes available at hobby shops but they do not always work with certain pen kits.

I'm pretty new at this myself, but I have ordered 10 inch tubes from PSI that work out great.

I currently live and work in MD, but I still own a house in Pcola!!  Was stationed there for 7 years.

Brian


----------



## KenV

For a few, I cut them with the cutting wheel on a dremel tool --  and cut them a hair or two long.  after a quick deburring they are ready to use.  I trim to length using a calipers to check length as needed.  

The dremel is a good way to use long tubes (available from a number of vendors) and trim to near-final-length after soldering with shell casing pens.   

metal saw blades in a scroll saw also works well --  look for a fine tooth blade such as is sold by Barry at Az Sil


----------



## mredburn

another option is the small chop saw from Harbor Freight with the 2 inch saw blade.


----------



## NittanyLion

I cut mine with a cut off wheel on an air tool.  I buy them here:

Pen Parts


----------



## Donovan

I use my arrow cutter. It cuts to the exact size with out a burr or having to put a dowel in 

Donovan


----------



## BSea

I bought a mini pipe cutter from Home Depot. I think it was about $6.  Cuts the tube perfectly square.  Just dress the cut end, and your good.


----------



## Rockytime

Donovan said:


> I use my arrow cutter. It cuts to the exact size with out a burr or having to put a dowel in
> 
> Donovan



What is an arrow cutter?


----------



## Big

What is an arrow cutter?


----------



## sbell111

Big said:


> What is an arrow cutter?



I assume that he's talking about one of those saws that are designed to cut arrow shafts.


----------



## sbell111

I typically use a foredom tool with a cutoff wheel.


----------



## Donovan

sbell111 said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is an arrow cutter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that he's talking about one of those saws that are designed to cut arrow shafts.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the picture Steve, that is what I use. Cuts like a hot knife in butter

Donovan


----------



## wm460

I made a jig that hold my dremel on my metal lathe


----------

